# Guided Alaska Fishing Trip



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Just put a six day/five night guided fishing trip to AK in the fishing classified as I am unable to make the trip. If anyone is interested here is the link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=26063&cat=14

Feel free to shoot me a PM with any questions.


----------

